# Stradic vs Sustain vs Stradic Ci4 vs Penn Battle



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Had some BPS gift cards for Christmas and headed up to the BPS in Clarksville, Indiana.

I am looking for a 3000 size reel for my carrot stix. I went ahead and bought the Ci4 due to its light weight. However, Im having reservations.

One thing, for whatever reason, BPS does not list the Ci4 in their marine catalogue. Does any one know why? Ive always heard all Shimanos were fine for salt water. Its also loud and kind of crunchy feeling for a $200 reel.

How about the Penn Battle? I cant find any in stock to get my hands on, but have heard descent things about them.

Enough typing, out of the choices for a 3000 size reel for a carrot stix for multiple inshore applications from trout to reds to pompano and spanish from the pier.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Diawa SOL 3000


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Stradic is probably the best reel for the $! If it was me shopping I would give the CI4 a try though...


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

I use saros 3000 w/#15 p.p. for inshore.I have three of them with Tidemaster TIS76MF rods.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I love my Stradic 2500. Used exclusively in saltwater since I bought it 3 years ago. That being said I love my Daiwa Steez 2500 even better, just not sure if I like it enough to justify the difference in price.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

The stradic Ci4 is a stradic with a carbon frame, same guts. It will hold up in saltwater the same as any good quality reel. The reason it is not in a marine catalog is the reel was marketed to bass anglers looking for a lightweight setup.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm very impressed with my penn 360 slammer and for under $150.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Shimano Symetre. Cheap and smoother than the CI4. Glad I'm not the only one that thought that reel felt more like a Penn than a shimano. Thought I was going crazy for a bit there.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

If u think the ci4 is "crunchy" u probably should take it back to where u bought it and exchange for a new one. I have a ci4 4k and i personally think its the best 4k reel i own. If u cant/dont want to exchange it, open it up and grease the gears and oil the bearings... that should make it less crunchy. Especially if its been dropped in sand/dirt or used then not properly maintained. U have one of the best inshore reels IMO! Just need to use it more..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The "crunchy" description just made me pull all of our Ci4 stradics out of the cases and off the shelves and check each one of them.

None of them made much of any kind of noise. I would take it back where you got it and exchange it for a new one.

Penn Battle and Slammer are fine reels but much heavier. I wouldn't want to fish all day with something that heavy making repeated casts. If you like Penn and want something lightweight, look at the new Penn Fierce. I've had a couple larger models since last year that they sent us to try out and I was very happy with them. Light weight, good drag and only cost around 70-80.00 retail. 

The Stradic series have never let me down and I've owned more than a dozen of them. The Daiwa Sol is strong and smooth as long as you can get past the horrible mustard color. I like the Daiwa Coastal the best for the money in the Daiwa lineup.


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

use the oil that comes in the box thats what its there for , drop some on the main shaft under the spool , then drop some on the two side bearings with the handle and cap removed.I grease the line rollers no matter what make of the reel.never have any problems.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...Maintenance Tips- Spinning Reels (1 page).pdf


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Battle*

Academy has the battle in 1000, 4000 and 6000 I think


----------

